# Sputtering, difficult to crank.



## SD44 (Apr 1, 2013)

My wife's 2010 Rogue just started doing this, at 82k miles. It's sputtering when trying to crank it, and once it cranks (after a half-dozen tries) you have to pat the gas and hold the rpms up around 2-3k for a few seconds before it will idle. After all of this, it will finally idle and be driven. It goes down the road fine, but if you try to accelerate it has more hesitation than usual. And if you're sitting at a stoplight for a couple minutes, it will sometimes sputter and almost go dead, then pick back up on it's own and idle fine.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably the best thing to do at this point is to perform an ECU code readout. This can be done with a scan tool. Most auto parts stores will do this for you free of charge. If there are fault codes set, post the actual code here on the forum.


----------

